# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  (( كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ )) إبداعــ في مطبخكِ ــك

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

*بسمِ الله الرَّحمنِ الرّحيم*
*السّلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
**
*الحمد لله رب العالمين ، وأشهدُ أن لا إله إلا الله وحدهُ لاشريك له ،وأشهد أن سيّدنا محمدا عبده ورسوله المبعوث إلى الناس كافة بالدليل والبرهان ، اللهم صلّ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان .* 
*أما بعد :*  
*أهلا بأخواتي الطيّبات* 
*جال بخاطري قبل مدة ليست بالقصيرة أن أطرح على أخواتي في الله موضوعا يتعلق بالمطبخ ... وطريق تحضير اصناف الأكل ، فالمطبخ فن ، وتحضير الأطباق يتطلب نفسا من سيّدة البيت ، وإعدادا متميزا لتسعد عائلتها ، حتى الديكور الخاص بتقديم الأكلات يجب أن نهتم به .*
والله سبحانه وتعالى رزقنا من الطيبات لنأكل ونشكر ربنا على نعمه ، جل في علاه
يقول الحق تبارك وتعالى :
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُلُواْ مِن طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُواْ لِلّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  172 / البقرة
إليكن :
إبداعــ في مطبخكِ ــك
: ) 
 
في هذا الموضوع سنعرض سويا أخيّاتي مهارتنا في الطبخ
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وصفات شهية لذيذة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تدابير خاصة بطريقة تحضير الأكل .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نسأل بعضنا ونجيب بعضنا .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ونتحدث عن الأطباق التي تشتهر في بلداننا .
ما رأيكن ؟

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

ماشاء الله عليكى اختى الغاليه شميسه
دائما تبهرينا بجديدك واشعر فيك بالحيويه والنشاط
اخاف ان احسدك :Smile: 
لاحرمك الله الاجر والثواب 
موافقه بالطبع

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

لست أدري هل سنتحدث عن إبداعاتنا في المطبخ أم إبداعاتكِ في مجلسنا!

أحسن الله إليكِ وأطعمكِ من ثمار الجنة 

ولا شك أني سأشارك في هذه الصفحة الطيبة بما يتيسر لي, وخبرتي شملت أكثر من بلد, ولله الحمد.

----------


## طالبة فقه

جميل جدا اذآ نبدا على بركة الله بالمطبخ الجزائري...^_^ تفضلي يا أمة الوهاب..
لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## حكمة

تبارك الرحمن ..
موضوع طيب جزيتن خيرا
معكن بإذن الله

----------


## حكمة

أمة الوهاب أينكِ أيتها الحبيبة ؟؟؟

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب شميسة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
فكرة رائعة

----------


## لجين الندى

أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..

فكرة ممتازة ..

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب شميسة فكرة جميلة 
ننتظر بدايتكِ يا حبيبة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ماشاء الله عليكى اختى الغاليه شميسه
> دائما تبهرينا بجديدك واشعر فيك بالحيويه والنشاط
> اخاف ان احسدك
> لاحرمك الله الاجر والثواب 
> موافقه بالطبع





> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> لست أدري هل سنتحدث عن إبداعاتنا في المطبخ أم إبداعاتكِ في مجلسنا!
> 
> أحسن الله إليكِ وأطعمكِ من ثمار الجنة 
> 
> ولا شك أني سأشارك في هذه الصفحة الطيبة بما يتيسر لي, وخبرتي شملت أكثر من بلد, ولله الحمد.


أحسن الله إليكما وبارك فيكما .
هذا من لطفكما وطيبة قلبيكما .
ليس لهذه الدرجة يا غاليات !
( حشمتوني )

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أختي الغالية أمة الوهاب شميسة فكرة جميلة 
> ننتظر بدايتكِ يا حبيبة





> أحسن الله اليك .. ونفع بك .. وزادك علما ..
> 
> فكرة ممتازة ..


 أهلا بالغاليات على قلبي
جزاكن الله خيرا وبارك فيكن .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أمة الوهاب أينكِ أيتها الحبيبة ؟؟؟


 في بيتنا  :Smile: 
( ابتسامة محبة )

الله يديم محبتنا أختي حكمة ، إني أحبك في الله .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> جميل جدا اذآ نبدا على بركة الله بالمطبخ الجزائري...^_^ تفضلي يا أمة الوهاب..
> لي عوده ان شاء الله


 حسن يا غالية 
جزائري جزائري
يا رب ...  من أين أبدأ ؟  
 :Smile: 
أنتظر عودتك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

أهلا بأخواتي في :

واش ؟ غايا ؟
كيراكم لاباس ؟ بخير ؟ ايوى غايا
 :Smile: 
تحية جزائرية قبل المطبخ الجزائري 
.
. 
المطبخ الجزائري مطبخ متنوع جدا ، ويكفي أن تنتقل من غرب الجزائر إلى شرقها حتى تتخيل أنك في بلد آخر تماما !
وأكلات الغرب الجزائري هي موحدة جزئيا مع المغرب الأقصى ، وهي لذيذة جدا ، وشرقنا الجزائري تتشابه أكلاته مع أطباق تونس الشقيقة ...والوسط والصحراء والقبائل وهكذا ...
.
.
.
إذن على بركة الله أختار لكن :
(( البوراك الجزائري ))
وهو الحاضر دوما على موائد الإفطار في رمضان وعلى موائد الأعراس ( الغنية والفقيرة ! )
وله عدة طرق سأختار 
البوراك على طريقتي 
لصنع البوراك الجزائري يلزم :

*- ورقات الديول* 
spring rolls
*- 2 حبات بطاطس كبيرة* 
*- 2 حبات بصل كبار* 
*- 1/2 رطل (1/4 كيلو) لحم مفروم* 
*- 6 حبات جبن* 
*- بقدونس* 
*-ملح* 
حرور 
*زيت للقلي* 

*نقشر البطاطس ونغسلها ونضعها في الماء المغلي على النار حى تنضج ونضع معها الملح.* 
*نقشر البصل ونقطعه قطع صغيرة نبشرو ونقليه في الزيت مع الملح والقرفة والحرور*
*نغسل البقدونس ونقطعه.* 
*نضع اللحم المفروم في المقلاة ونتركه ينضج مع الزيت* 
*ثم نضيف له البصل المرحي ونخليهم كلهم يتقلاو*
*نرحي البطاطس بعد النضج.* 
*نخلط كل المقادير*
*نأخذ ورقة الديول ونضع فيها 2 ملعقة من ا خليط ثم حبة جبن ونطويها على شكل مستطيل مغلوق من الجهات الأربع ونقليها في الزيت الساخن .*
- ويمكن الاقتصار فقط على اللحم أو الجبن او أي خليط تراه السيدة مناسبا لذوقها 
.
- ويمكن للسيدة رشه بقليل من الزيت ثم وضعه في الفرن أفضل من ا لقلي .
*وشهية طيبة .*
- الشكل منوع المستطيل والمثلث والمربع ...

----------


## حكمة

حياها الله أمة الوهاب تبارك الرحمن ما أطيبه من طبق مقرمش لذيذ هذا المسمى بــ لفائف الربيع  : )
نعم أخيتي هناك حشوات عديدة مختلفة ومنها على سبيل المثال :
حشوة الملفوف والجزر مع خلطة صوص الصويا بالجمبري أو الدجاج
طبق يتفنن فيه الشرق آسيويين وخاصة الصين ..
لا باس كله بخير : )

وبلهجتنا الدارجة نطلب منك طلب :
حنا نبي مترجم ^^ 
لهذه الكلمات :
الحرور ؟
البصل المرحي ؟
نرحي البطاطس ؟
سلمت الأيادي وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> حياها الله أمة الوهاب تبارك الرحمن ما أطيبه من طبق مقرمش لذيذ هذا المسمى بــ لفائف الربيع : )
> نعم أخيتي هناك حشوات عديدة مختلفة ومنها على سبيل المثال :
> حشوة الملفوف والجزر مع خلطة صوص الصويا بالجمبري أو الدجاج
> طبق يتفنن فيه الشرق آسيويين وخاصة الصين ..
> لا باس كله بخير : )
> لكن 
> وبلهجتنا الدارجة :
> حنا نبي مترجم ^^ 
> الحرور ؟
> ...


فعلا فعلا فعلا لا أدري كيف فلتت مني اللّغة : ))
أصل أختك لأول مرة تكتب في الطبخ وهي بالمجلس العلمي ، سبحان مغير الأحوال !
امممممممممممم
اشلون ؟ تبين مين يترجم ؟ حاضر ، ضاعت ولقيناها ، 
يبدو نني خلطت الفصحى بالجزائري بالمشرقي ... : )) أختي تسنيم - رعاها الله ويسّر شفائها - لما أكلمها تقل لي ، يخيل إلي أنك لست جزائرية !
فعلا خلطت اللهجات بالفصحى ، يا إلهي !
الحرور : الفلفل الحار .
البصل المرحي : البصل المفروم .
نرحي البطاطا : نطحن البطاطا حتى تصبح مثل العجينة .
ما رأيك الآن يا حكمة ؟!

----------


## حكمة

ما أطيب حرفك يا أخية وإن تعددت نكهاته أقصد لهجاته (ابتسامة )
جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ وننتظر البسطيلة الجزائرية والبغرير : )
للعلم .. كانت زميلتي في العمل (آخصائية تخاطب) جزائرية طيب الله أيامها وأسعدها دنيا وآخرة اللهم آمين
كانت لا تبخل علينا بالطبخات الجزائرية عندما تأتي والدتها حفظها الله لزيارتها ...
أمتعتينا أخيتي وأسعدتينا ...
وأسأل الله أن يمن على غاليتنا تسنيم صحة وشفاء لا يغادر سقم اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## مروة عاشور

ما شاء الله وصفة جميلة, جمعتْ بين سهولة الإعداد وطيب الطعم, خاصة أنها تتقبل الابتكارات وتغيير الحشوات على حسب الرغبات..
أطعمكن الله جميعًا من ثمار الجنة.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

ما شاء الله الغالية أمة الوهاب 
جزاكِ الله خيراً وبارك فيكِ
وإذا أحببتِ مساعدتك في الترجمة فأنا جاهزة (ابتسامة)

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

بارك الله فيكِ فعلاً محتاجات لطبخ سهل ليخف علينا أشغال البيت والمطبخ ونقدم طبخات سهلة توفر جهد ووقت وتكون لذيذة كهذه هذه تقريباً مثل السمبوسة عندنا..بإنتظار جديدك..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما أطيب حرفك يا أخية وإن تعددت نكهاته أقصد لهجاته (ابتسامة )
> جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ وننتظر البسطيلة الجزائرية والبغرير : )
> للعلم .. كانت زميلتي في العمل (آخصائية تخاطب) جزائرية طيب الله أيامها وأسعدها دنيا وآخرة اللهم آمين
> كانت لا تبخل علينا بالطبخات الجزائرية عندما تأتي والدتها حفظها الله لزيارتها ...
> أمتعتينا أخيتي وأسعدتينا ...


 ما شاء الله
اذن على بركة الله
الأكلة الموالية 
(( البغرير ))
علىا لطريقة الجزائرية !
ولا ألذ !

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> ما شاء الله وصفة جميلة, جمعتْ بين سهولة الإعداد وطيب الطعم, خاصة أنها تتقبل الابتكارات وتغيير الحشوات على حسب الرغبات..
> أطعمكن الله جميعًا من ثمار الجنة.





> ما شاء الله الغالية أمة الوهاب 
> جزاكِ الله خيراً وبارك فيكِ
> وإذا أحببتِ مساعدتك في الترجمة فأنا جاهزة (ابتسامة)





> بارك الله فيكِ فعلاً محتاجات لطبخ سهل ليخف علينا أشغال البيت والمطبخ ونقدم طبخات سهلة توفر جهد ووقت وتكون لذيذة كهذه هذه تقريباً مثل السمبوسة عندنا..بإنتظار جديدك..


 أحسن الله إليكن جميعا يا غاليات .مع أنني لست ماهرة بالطبخ !
وأتمنى أن تشاركنني في عرض الوصفات ، لأنني مع حبي للطبخ الجزائري ، إلا أنني أميل للتجديد في كل شيء !

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

البغرير الجزائري
***********
500 غرام من الدقيق ( السميد ) المتوسط
ملعقة من خميرة الخبز
قليل من خميرة الحلوى 
قليل من الملح 
قليل من السكر
ماء دافي 
الطريقة 
في إناء نخلط الخميرة والسكر مع قليل منتا لامء الدافئ فقط نصف كوب مثلا ، حتى تنتفخ قليلا .
ثم نضيف الخليط السابق على :
الدقيق مع قليل من الملح وماء دافئ ونخلط بكف اليد ( أو باستخدام المخلط الكهربائي )
ثم نضيف الماء شيئا فشئا ، تدلك العجن جيدا مع إضافة الماء من حين لآخر 
حتى نحصل على عجينة تصلح للصب نواعا ةما ...
 
ثم تترك لتخمر لمدة 10 دقائق 
ثم نضع مقلاة من نوع تيفال على النار هادئة ولما تسخن ندهنها بفرشاة بها زيت ، نضع مقدار كوب من العجين لكي نحصل على بغريرة واحدة : )) 
ولا نقلب البغريرة بل تطهى من جهة واحدة فقط . 
 
 
فى النهاية يدهن بالزبدة او الزبدة مخلوطة مع العسل أو الزبدة والسكرحسب الرغبة
ويؤكل ساخنا . 

 
والله لذييييييييييييي  يييييييذة جدااااااااااااا  اااااااا
خصوصا مع الشاي

----------


## حكمة

أقراص البغرير الشهي اللذيذ تبارك الرحمن أشكرك أخيتي شميسة على استجابتك وتلبيتك لتقديم هذا الطبق الطيب ، تقبلي فائق التقدير والاحترام
للتأكيد فقط /
هل خميرة الحلوى المذكورة في المكونات السابقة المقصود بها (البيكنج بودر) ؟

----------


## لجين الندى

البغرير الجزائري ..

أتصدقين أن هذا الطبق نعمله في السعودية .. و هو من أهم الأكلات الشعبيه عندنا ..
ولكن نسميه ( الشراغيف ) .. وفي الغالب نستخدم السمن بدل الزبدة ..
ويأكله الكثيرون على وجبة الافطار ..




> 500 غرام من الدقيق ( السميد ) المتوسط


نحن نعملها بالدقيق .. و هناك فرق عندنا بين السميد والدقيق .. فلا أعلم ما الذي تقصدينه هنا ؟

أريد أن أعرف حتى أرى مدى التوافق بيننا وبينكم  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أقراص البغرير الشهي اللذيذ تبارك الرحمن أشكرك أخيتي شميسة على استجابتك وتلبيتك لتقديم هذا الطبق الطيب ، تقبلي فائق التقدير والاحترام
> للتأكيد فقط /
> هل خميرة الحلوى المذكورة في المكونات السابقة المقصود بها (البيكنج بودر) ؟


أنا في الخدمة يا غالية ولن أنسى البسطيلة !
دورها آت إن شاء الله تعالى
نعم ، خميرة الحلوى أقصد بها ( البيكنج بودر )
لماذا ندمج خميرة الحلوى مع خميرة الخبز ؟
كي تكون العجينة منتفخة جيدا وتنضج جيدا 
خميرة الخباز تلك التي تأتي على شكل حبيبات
خميرة الحلوى تلك التي تأتي على شكل مسحوق .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> البغرير الجزائري ..
> 
> أتصدقين أن هذا الطبق نعمله في السعودية .. و هو من أهم الأكلات الشعبيه عندنا ..
> ولكن نسميه ( الشراغيف ) .. وفي الغالب نستخدم السمن بدل الزبدة ..
> ويأكله الكثيرون على وجبة الافطار ..
> 
> 
> 
> نحن نعملها بالدقيق .. و هناك فرق عندنا بين السميد والدقيق .. فلا أعلم ما الذي تقصدينه هنا ؟
> ...


من صدجك ؟
: ))
يعني الوصفة الشعبية مشتركة ؟
امممممممم
جميل
عزيزتي هناك من يستعمل الفرينة وهناك من يستعمل الدقيق
ولكن حينما تستعملين الدقيق يكون مذاقه أروع وهو المنتشر أكثر
أقصد هذا :
ويكون متوسطا

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

أختي الغالية وصفتك هذه تشبه أو نفسها نقول وصفة عنا بنسميها القطايف ولكن الفرق نحنا بنحشيها بالمكسرات بس بنشيلها من المقلاة بنحشيها بالمكسرات ونغلقها على شكل الهلال ومن ثم نحمرها في الفرن بوضع عليها بعض الزيت أو السمن ونتركها حتلى تتحمر من الجهتين وبعض الناس بيقلوها بالزيت وبعد ذلك نسيقها بالقطر أو كما يقول عنه البعض الشيرة أو السيرو إلى بيعجبك 
والبغرير اكلته كثير وبيعجبني كتير مع العسل والزبدة هو والمسمن
سلمت يداكِ أختي الغالية 

هذه صورة القطايف

----------


## طالبة فقه

> البغرير الجزائري ..
> 
> أتصدقين أن هذا الطبق نعمله في السعودية .. و هو من أهم الأكلات الشعبيه عندنا ..
> ولكن نسميه ( الشراغيف ) .. وفي الغالب نستخدم السمن بدل الزبدة ..
> ويأكله الكثيرون على وجبة الافطار ..


نحن نسمية..المصالي او الرغفان^_^

----------


## حكمة

معلومة بسيطة :
أما بالنسبة للبغرير فيعتمد بالدرجة الأولى في مكوناته على السميد الناعم جدا ..وهذا مايميز طعمه ومذاقه ..
وفي بلاد المغرب هناك سميد خاص يباع لهذا البغرير ..
وأثناء الإعداد يفضل أن يغطي بقطعة قماش مبللة  ليحتفظ به طازج ..
وهو يختلف من حيث الطعم عن الرغفان والمصالي واللحوح ـ، 
ويختلف أيضا عن القطايف في المذاق وإن تشابهوا في الشكل ... : )
أليس كذلك أخيتي شميسة؟




> الله يديم محبتنا أختي حكمة ، إني أحبك في الله .


أحبك الله يا أختاة الذي أحببتيني فيه  : )



> أنا في الخدمة يا غالية ولن أنسى البسطيلة !


جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ .. ولاتنسي أن تزيدي من السكر والقرفة : )

----------


## لجين الندى

> أختي الغالية وصفتك هذه تشبه أو نفسها نقول وصفة عنا بنسميها القطايف ولكن الفرق نحنا بنحشيها بالمكسرات بس بنشيلها من المقلاة بنحشيها بالمكسرات ونغلقها على شكل الهلال ومن ثم نحمرها في الفرن بوضع عليها بعض الزيت أو السمن ونتركها حتلى تتحمر من الجهتين وبعض الناس بيقلوها بالزيت وبعد ذلك نسيقها بالقطر أو كما يقول عنه البعض الشيرة أو السيرو إلى بيعجبك


هذه تختلف عن القطايف قليلا .. 
عجينة القطايف يكون السكر فيها أكثر .. وتعمل بالدقيق الأبيض والسميد معا ..
أما هذه فتعمل بالدقيق الأسمر فقط ..
ما رأيك تنزلي لنا طريقة القطايف  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> هذه تختلف عن القطايف قليلا .. 
> عجينة القطايف يكون السكر فيها أكثر .. وتعمل بالدقيق الأبيض والسميد معا ..
> أما هذه فتعمل بالدقيق الأسمر فقط ..
> ما رأيك تنزلي لنا طريقة القطايف


حاضر أختي من عيوني

----------


## لجين الندى

> نحن نسمية..المصالي او الرغفان^_^





> وهو يختلف من حيث الطعم عن الرغفان والمصالي واللحوح


المصالي أو الرغفان .. هذه في نجد وهي أيضا تختلف قليلا لأن فيها بيض وحليب .. حقيقة لم أعملها 
ولكن هذا ما أعرفه عنها >> وأنت أعلم يا أهل نجد  :Smile: 
لكن الشراغيف .. وهي في الحجاز .. بالضبط كما ذكرت شميسة

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
طريقة عمل القطايف 
الطريقة أخواتي كل رمضان بعملها وتكون رائعة جدا ولله الحمد 
المكونات: 
1- 2 كأس طحين 
2- 1 كأس سميد وسط 
3- ملعقة صغيرة باكنج باودر 
4- ملعقة صغيرة خميرة فورية 
5- قليل من الفانيلا لمن أحبت 
6- ملعقة سكر صغيرة أو حسب الرغبة بس ما تزيدي عن ملعقتين صغار 
7- 3 كاسات ماء دافئ بنفس كاسة السميد يعني نفس المقاس 
الطريقة : 
نضع في الخلاط جميع المكونات ونخلط ثم نتركه نصف ساعة أو حتى يختمر 
وبعد ذلك صبي في مقلاة تيفال ساخنة قليل من العجينة  (حسب ما بتحبي إما قطع صغيرة أو كبيرة) واتركيها حتى تتنشف كاملا حتى يتحمر قليلا اسفلها 
واتركيها تبرد وبعد ذلك احشيها بما أحببت 
الحشوة :
اللوز المجروش + قليل من السكر + قرفة مطحونة قليل 
أو 
الجبن الأبيض المحلى مع قليل من السكر 
أو
القشطة مع الجبن الحلو 
أو 
الجوز وهو جوز القلب وباللهجة المغربية القرقاع مع قليل من السكر والقرفة 
وأنت تفنني بالحشوات حسب رغبتك 
يوضع ملعقة كبيرة حسب حجم حبة القطايف في وسط قطعة القطايف وتغلق جميعها على شكل هلال كما أرفقته في الصورة في الرد السابق 
بعد أن تنهي إما تقليها بالزيت الساخن أو تحمريها بالفرن مع قليل من الزيت أو السمن 
بعد ذلك تكوني قد جهزتِ القطر أو السيرو 
مكوناته : 
3 كاسات سكر مقابل كاسة ونصف ماء مع قليل جدا من عصير الليمون ( نقطيتين فقط ) وبالنهاية تضعي ملعقة صغيرة من ماء الزهر واتركيها عشر دقائق بعد الغلي 
ومن ثم توضع حبات القطايف المشوية في القطر 
وصحتين وعافية

----------


## لجين الندى

تسلم يدك أم حمزة .. يعطيك العافية ..
نفس الطريقة لكني أحب أن أعملها هكذا ..

والوالدة تحب أن تعملها مثلك ..

فتحتي شهيتي بقووووووة  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> تسلم يدك أم حمزة .. يعطيك العافية ..
> نفس الطريقة لكني أحب أن أعملها هكذا ..
> 
> والوالدة تحب أن تعملها مثلك ..
> 
> فتحتي شهيتي بقووووووة


 وايديكِ يا غالية 
الطريقة هذه نحنا بنحكيلها عصافيري كتير طيبة 
يلا روحي اعمليها

----------


## لجين الندى

نعم عصافيري ..
جاري العمل ...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> أختي الغالية وصفتك هذه تشبه أو نفسها نقول وصفة عنا بنسميها القطايف ولكن الفرق نحنا بنحشيها بالمكسرات بس بنشيلها من المقلاة بنحشيها بالمكسرات ونغلقها على شكل الهلال ومن ثم نحمرها في الفرن بوضع عليها بعض الزيت أو السمن ونتركها حتلى تتحمر من الجهتين وبعض الناس بيقلوها بالزيت وبعد ذلك نسيقها بالقطر أو كما يقول عنه البعض الشيرة أو السيرو إلى بيعجبك 
> 
> والبغرير اكلته كثير وبيعجبني كتير مع العسل والزبدة هو والمسمن
> سلمت يداكِ أختي الغالية  
> هذه صورة القطايف


يبدو الطبق لذيذا !
تسلم الأيادي يا أم حمزة

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> معلومة بسيطة :
> أما بالنسبة للبغرير فيعتمد بالدرجة الأولى في مكوناته على السميد الناعم جدا ..وهذا مايميز طعمه ومذاقه ..
> وفي بلاد المغرب هناك سميد خاص يباع لهذا البغرير ..
> وأثناء الإعداد يفضل أن يغطي بقطعة قماش مبللة ليحتفظ به طازج ..
> وهو يختلف من حيث الطعم عن الرغفان والمصالي واللحوح ـ، 
> ويختلف أيضا عن القطايف في المذاق وإن تشابهوا في الشكل ... : )
> أليس كذلك أخيتي شميسة؟
> 
> جزيتِ خيرا وبارك الله فيكِ .. ولاتنسي أن تزيدي من السكر والقرفة : )


شكرا على المعلومة أختي الحبيبة (( حكمة ))
ما شاء الله 
معلومات طيبة نافعة وصحيحة ، وعن نفسي أفضل استخدام الدقيق المتوسط أي فوق الناعم ، وتكون النتيجة ممتازة بفضل الله
أجل ، سأعمل على تحلية البسطيلة بالسكر والقرفة وبزياااادة !
على الهامش :
هل تعلمين أن القرفة تفرح القلب ؟
أسعدكِ ربي .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> طريقة عمل القطايف 
> الطريقة أخواتي كل رمضان بعملها وتكون رائعة جدا ولله الحمد 
> وصحتين وعافية


 ما شاء الله
سأجربها وأخبرك بالنتيجة !
خصوصا التحلية بالمكسرات !
مممممممممم

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> نعم عصافيري ..
> جاري العمل ...


 بشري يا لُجين ؟
 :Smile:

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

> ما شاء الله
> 
> سأجربها وأخبرك بالنتيجة !
> خصوصا التحلية بالمكسرات !
> 
> مممممممممم


 بستناكِ غاليتي تبشرينا

----------


## لجين الندى

> بشري يا لُجين ؟


عملتها يا شميسة ..
وهي لذيييذة جداً
أنصحك أن تعمليها .. ولكن ليس الآن ..
والا ستبقين الليل كله ساهرة ..
 :Smile:

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> عملتها يا شميسة ..
> وهي لذيييذة جداً
> أنصحك أن تعمليها .. ولكن ليس الآن ..
> والا ستبقين الليل كله ساهرة ..


 الآن ؟ !
أخاف إذا علمتها الآن يطلع شيء آخر غير وصفة أم حمزة !
أخاف أعمل الملح بدل السكر
ليلة هادئة !
( الصباح رباح )
 :Smile:

----------


## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

استكمالا لموضوع أختنا الفاضلة شميسة وددت طرح بعض وصفات الطعام التي لا تتطلب الكثير من الوقت؛ خاصة مع اقتراب شهر الصيام, والذي تكون فيه الساعات أثمن وأغلى من سائر الشهور, وخطرت لي هذه الفكرة بعد أن وجدت نفسي أبحث في الشبكة عن وصفات سريعة لأسجلها عندي قبل حلول الشهر, فأحببت أن نتعاون في ذلك, فمن تنشط؟

----------


## مروة عاشور

سبحان الله! 
تزامن ذلك مع اختيار أختنا المفضال أم علي لهذا الموضوع وتفكيرها بنفس الأمر:

" وصفات سريعة "

إذن إلى هناك..

----------

